# ZSK machine with the Error message



## simowallen (Jun 20, 2013)

i have ZSK Embroidery Machine T 1211 400 , and in the beggening it give me this message ( moduleloader error ) can somone tell me what kind of this message please


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, Im not sure what the error is, but maybe send your enquiry through ZSK's website here Enquiry to ZSK Stickmaschinen GmbH-Zsk Embroidery Machines

Also email this guy ([email protected]) he is very knowledgeable at ZSK.

Hope you get sorted out


----------

